# 0126t



## karenk123 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi again,

We have been billing 0126t with modifier 26 and have not been getting paid. One of the insurance companies is saying to get rid of the modifier 26. We are a cardiology clinic we do not own the equipment our hospital does and they bill for the 0126t. Does anyone know if modifier 26 should not be on code? or if we are billing these correctly?

Thanks,
Karen


----------

